# Where to get bulk grains in NW Atlanta



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been checking around for wheat and grains locally but have not found a dealer or feed and seed that knows what is what. :scratch

Probably use costco for the sugars and rice... but whole wheat? When I ask about what variety it is the common answer is "brown" 

Is there anyone in this area that knows a local dealer where I can get bagged grains and other bulk foods for LTS without buying mail order?

Any help is appreciated... :newsign:


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you made contact with the local Mormon church? They will often sell to non-Mormons, and their prices are reasonable.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

SaskBound said:


> Have you made contact with the local Mormon church? They will often sell to non-Mormons, and their prices are reasonable.


Was not sure if they sold to outsiders or not, I'll check.
Thanks...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

An other method is to buy 1 bag from a health food store ,it usually has the suppliers label on it.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

I would suggest finding and joining a local Co-Op......we get all of our bulk grains from the Co-Op we are part of in Macon.......


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> An other method is to buy 1 bag from a health food store ,it usually has the suppliers label on it.


And talk to the owner of the health food store. Ours now carries loose grains (bulk) by the pound. If yours sells that way, they may order some in bulk for you. No harm in asking.

(When I first bought TVP from them I was looking for larger bags, they offered to order the bigger bags in for me since they had access to the larger bags but not enough interest from customers to carry them in store)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been meaning to do this but I've been chasing trolls. 

Here is a thread with some ideas.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/whats-your-favorite-source-bulk-wheat-5116/


----------

